# 2nd best player in Orlando



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I think it could be Gericiek(however you spell his name)......
he reminds me of Mike Miller...correct me if im wrong but just like Mike Miller I think he plays better as a starter than coming off the bench

The thing this team needs is scorers whether thier big men or gaurds 








now you might ask with the name t_blazer03.......what the hell im I doing here......U see T-Mac is my favorite player in the world and if the Magic are doing well then he is doing well........and also I think this team is good enough to go to the Eastern Conf. Finals this year


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Juwan Howard or Gooden. It all depends on how much Gooden improves this year.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Howard he has the experince ove Gooden myabe Gooden later in the year or next year.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Gooden for sure.. I see gooden outperforming Howard every season game so far (all 2 of them that I watched)... Howard is a nice 20 foot jumper shooter though.. Gooden is more atheletic and jumps up sooo high to grab the rebound...looks cool watching him..


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>t_blazer03'</b>!
> correct me if im wrong but just like Mike Miller I think he plays better as a starter than coming off the bench


The reason Giricek isn't starting I think is because doc wants a shooter to come off the bench while the 1st unit is out..

Don't worry abbbboutt it.. You are free to post anywhere in these forums


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I think Howard right now. But at the end of the year, I think and hope that it will be Gooden. I love the kid.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i think gooden is already better than howard. howard is a better scorer than gooden but gooden is a better rebounded and has a better overall game. i think the magic have the chance to make it to the ECF this year cuz tmac finally has help. i think by the end of the year reece gaines will be the starting pg and will be avging a steady 9pts 6assists and 7rebs


----------



## Wondah_Woman (Oct 18, 2003)

I think gooden has the most upside of any magic player, (with the exception of t-mac, he continues to improve every year and hasn't, imo, reached his max potential). As far as the 2nd best player on the team, i'd have to say grant hill...I know he's not playing right now, but before the injury this guy was a top 10, top 15 player in the league. since grant is out, Juwan wins my vote by default.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

For me, I am hoping that Juwan steps up defensively, as well as offensively.

Gooden is not a rook anymore - BUT he is still so young and needs to learn some consistency within the game.

When your #2 guard is once again leading in points, assists, AND BLOCKED SHOTS - you know that either they don't have the personnel OR the coach sucks.



<u> <b>Individual Leaders </u>

Scoring T. McGrady 29.5 
Rebounds D. Gooden 10.0 
Assists T. McGrady 6.0 
FG% D. Gooden 52.4 
FT% B. Johnsen 100.0 
3PT% T. McGrady 35.7 
<u>Blk T. McGrady 2.0 </u>
Steals S. Williams 2.0


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Gooden puts up better stats (and always will from here on out), so he wins by default even though he still makes a lot of rookie mistakes. In the small amount of games that I've seen him play in a Magic uniform, Howard seems to make just as many stupid mistakes as Gooden and is more foul prone, even though he shouldn't be. Hopefully that's just him getting used to things and it won't always be like that. They both have faults right now, So I'm going with the player that puts up the stats.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Juwan Howard is going to continue to get wrecked and let his team down as long as he is playing center. I don't know what Orlando was thinking on this one.

Gooden is the second best player.

T-Mac is great, but he has a LONG way to go in terms of becoming a leader.

He really played like a punk in the 4th quarter of the Detroit game.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

would say Gooden is second, with Howard and Giricek both very close for 3 and 4


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah, what a punk. He tried to get his teammates involved because the Detroit defense was really pressuring him after he went apes*** on them in the 3rd, and they couldn't get the job done. That must make T-Mac a "punk" for whatever reason. We don't even need a reason, let's just call him a punk! Yay!

The message board for preschoolers is 2 doors down.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

He knows he's the best player on the team, the 4th quarter when your team needs scoring is no team to get your teammates involved, unless you're trying to expose them. 

The only other explanation is that the last years scoring champion simply can't do anything against Tayshaun Prince.

He got some open looks outside in the third and some not so open looks outside in the third and knocked them all down. In the 4th quarter he was getting pressured on the perimeter on never tried to establish himself closer to the basket, he just sat around the perimeter and passed the ball. So either he really can't score against Tay, or there was a serious lack of effort on his part in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

At this point it has to be Howard. It goes past stats. Even though Gooden may be posting better stats, Howard brings the vetern leadership on and off the court. He's kind of like an on the court coach. You could make the case that Gooden is playing better this year because Howard is helping him out. He's been in Gooden's shoes before and he can show him a thing or two.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Right now the 2nd best player is Howard, but Gooden certainly has the potential to exceed him.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Right now the 2nd best player is Howard, but Gooden certainly has the potential to exceed him.


Completely agree


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

It's a wash at this point, but Gooden learns like a frigging mad scientist. When he first came to Kansas he thought he was a point guard, and Roy Williams was all over him for stupid mistakes like a hot blonde on Baio. Gooden's the single best offensive rebounder at the PF position I've ever seen play college ball, and he learned to harness his strengths -- rebounding and slithering around the basket -- over his three years at Kansas. He improved so much from year to year it was silly.

At this rate he needs to toughen up on D and become a better scorer, but by the All-Star break I see Gooden becoming a legit force in the East.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> It's a wash at this point, but Gooden learns like a frigging mad scientist. When he first came to Kansas he thought he was a point guard, and Roy Williams was all over him for stupid mistakes like a hot blonde on Baio. Gooden's the single best offensive rebounder at the PF position I've ever seen play college ball, and he learned to harness his strengths -- rebounding and slithering around the basket -- over his three years at Kansas. He improved so much from year to year it was silly.
> 
> At this rate he needs to toughen up on D and become a better scorer, but by the All-Star break I see Gooden becoming a legit force in the East.


I agree. I think it is a mistake to play Gooden anywhere but at PF, Juwan Howard on the team or not. Gooden just needs to be consistent. Like in the first game, I think it was, 0 pts and 0 rebs in the first half, and something like 16 and 9 in the second half. I can see being off offensively and not scoring, but with his talent, there is no excuse for not grabbing a single rebound in a half.

He also tends to be a little pouty when things dont go his way. But I think that will improve with experience and maturity. I just hope Doc doesnt sacrifice Gooden's future to facilitate Howard .. that would be a mistake.


----------

